# Ask Hop a question or questions



## Hop2089 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is the topic where you can me a question on just about anything serious or not so serious but limit it to 3 questions per user per page.  Anything goes on questions however, no math problems as I'm quite crappy at math.  Please enjoy yourselves


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 9, 2009)

Why did my kid put a sausage roll in my shoe?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe your kid wanted to see if you would try to put the shoe on not noticing the sausage roll in it to see your reaction.   It's a classic childish mischief and if it happens again just remove it and tell him/her nice try but it won't work, of course that could be what the kid wants you to say HAHA.


----------



## NintendoLover64 (Jul 9, 2009)

why does my friend hate RPG's


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 9, 2009)

He doesn't want to invest the time that it takes to successfully play and beat an RPG.  He should try Kimino Yusha once it's out in the US in November, it's for people who don't like to spend 80+ hours on an RPG.  Aside for the artwork being similar to the artwork of the Doki Doki series, he should be able to like this.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 9, 2009)

Why do I have the sudden urge to play peggle almost every day?


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 9, 2009)

Why does El Pollo Loco chicken give me massive diarrhea?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 9, 2009)

Peggle and most other PC games are highly addictive and developers offer more levels and options in expansions to make sure you stay addicted for as long as possible, the gravitational pull of PC gaming, it sucks you in, and it's hard to get out.


----------



## Shakraka (Jul 9, 2009)

You didn't answer my question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why haven't you answered my question?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Why does Anime suck so much?


----------



## mucus (Jul 10, 2009)

You're a boy right?  Its been bothering me.


----------



## Domination (Jul 11, 2009)

Why is mucus attempting to dance the night away? What are your opinions on it?


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok, disregard EVERY question asked before this one.

Do you have a PS3 and Killzone 2?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 12, 2009)

~Shak

Fast food is nothing more than a laxative anyway with the additives and poor food handling.

~vidboy10

The fanboys are to blame requesting primarily moe and loli over a solid quality plot.  Look harder because there are still good quality anime out there.

~mucus

I`m male but most think I`m a girl from my avy.

~domination

He`s bored and it`s ok


----------



## mucus (Jul 12, 2009)

How does Cute > Hot?
I mean, i agree.... but how is that?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 13, 2009)

The cuter female usually has a unique or better personality, a lot more cheerful, playful, and sometimes are harder to get to open up to you which makes actually succeeding in doing so much more rewarding.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 13, 2009)

Can you divide by zero?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 13, 2009)

It is impossible to divide by zero.


----------



## mucus (Jul 13, 2009)

but the good question is 
why can't i divided by zero?  i mean.... i'm ok with throwing stuff out for no reason


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 13, 2009)

There would be no universe if we had the ability to divide by zero because too many people would try and do so just to find out what happens.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

its Mucus a Mucus?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 14, 2009)

Probably not


----------



## Defiance (Jul 14, 2009)

Will the world end in 1996?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 14, 2009)

It's already happened in an alternate universe, the cause was toxic water pollution caused by a leak of deadly poison into the oceans.


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 15, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> It's already happened in an alternate universe, the cause was toxic water pollution caused by a* leak of deadly poison into the oceans*.


Hadrian!! 
I told you to not leak your substances into the ocean!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you believe in Doomsday? Like Armageddon? Ragnarok? Apocalypse? Or do you believe that there will be no end of world?


----------



## soulfire (Jul 15, 2009)

why do we live ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 15, 2009)

~Domination

Yes, but we will never the end of world, because it will happen when we are long dead and humans will find another habitable planet or start terraform projects on other planets millenniums before the end of the world and settle there to avoid the destruction of humanity.

~Soulfire

There are no set answers on why we live, I suggest you just live life the way you want to live it to create and shape an answer on why you live.  Your question is similar to "What's the meaning of life?"


----------



## alidsl (Jul 15, 2009)

Why is "42"the meaning of life?


----------



## mucus (Jul 15, 2009)

how come your thread is so much cooler than that old guy's thread?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 15, 2009)

~alidsi

It's the maximum number of dreams, desires, and goals an average person can usually accomplish until they die.  Think of 42 things you want to do in life and make sure you complete them before death, but make sure you have a balance of simple and complex goals otherwise you will finish them all too soon and get bored or never be able to finish any at all.

~Mucus

Curious people want some questions answered no matter how ridiculous they might seem and there isn't a band with the name Noobsticks in here.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2009)

Is this a selfless good deed?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, it is a selfless good deed that doubles as a stress reliever.


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you believe in my patriotism for Singapore? Or do you like Singapore?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 15, 2009)

I like Singapore especially for the variety of cultural influences in the food not to mention being a clean and safe place.  It's only a walk away for a specific food from a specific culture and even some of the native food is good but places can be hard to find.  If you recommend anyone to travel to Singapore make sure you tell them to get a guide who's a native to the region, it's a big help.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

What is our purpose in life? What drives us to be who we are? Do we wear a mask to hide ourselves behind it? Do you have one of these "masks" in which your true intentions can be hidden?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

An individuals purpose in life is how they want to live it.  An individual can be driven by anything including the basic animal desires (such as sex and violence), some people are so carefree that they are driven by little or nothing at all.  Most people have a mask to hide your true intentions because most have darkness in their hearts and even the pure of heart have masks sometimes to keep themselves from being persecuted, exploited, or corrupted by evil either that or the pure heart is the mask to hide the evil inside them.  I have one to mask the very few dark desires I have.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 16, 2009)

In three space dimensions and time, given an initial velocity field, does there exist a vector velocity and a scalar pressure field, which are both smooth and globally defined, that solve the Navier–Stokes equations?


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

what is your definition of sexy? I ask this on behalf of my friend in school


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm an Electronics Major who didn't have to take Physics because I had 6 hours of Science even before entering college full time (Biology and Geology).  I'll answer the question anyway.

No is the answer though


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

damn holy cow thats amazing. You sound like one of those perfect people who must have had A's in everything.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> what is your definition of sexy? I ask this on behalf of my friend in school



A lad or lady of any shape, size, or color usually classy, well dressed, and/or well groomed who wants to be seen and admired.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

O_O wow thats soooo amazing. I'd ask more but I can only ask 3 per page per user. T_T ur knowledge is extraordinary


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 16, 2009)

Why do I keep on dividing by zeros?

Do you have any interest in historical things? Like the ancient wonders of the world?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

You're bored and trying to accomplish the impossible, find something else to do like play some games or go out for a drink if you're legal age.

Weapons from the Bronze age to the Dark ages and wars from the mid B.C. era to the 1500's.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> go out for a drink if you're legal age.


more like get laid if you're of legal age.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure to pick up the condoms at your local Walgreens at the checkout area no serious they sell them near the magazines and the checkout counter there.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

ahhh i was kidding. maybe ill hook up with a cutesy asian girl one day when I grow older. Thats my dream
like one of those anime chicks but real. XDXD


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

You need to get into the Harajuku fashion scene and a trip to that part of Japan is strongly recommended maybe a study abroad program in High School or College will grant you a possible chance of going there unless you are loaded then just book yourself a trip soon.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG that sounds amazing


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you think that Obama's dog should run for UN Secretary-General? Its cute.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2009)

When will I get my first period?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

~Domination

No, too stressful in the UN with all the yelling and quarreling, but running for Secretary of State would be more practical since the dog will see all sorts of diplomats and politicians from around the world on their soil, remember most cultures have a liking for animals and that alone could stop wars, ease tyranny, and provide a common ground with an opposing nation or regime improving the image of the US.

~Hadrigu1n

Men don't get periods however they can develop something similar called IMS or Irritable male syndrome which has all the symptoms except the bleeding and menstrual pains.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 16, 2009)

Why has hadrian changed his name?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 16, 2009)

He did it out of boredom and because he has mod powers to change his name at will.


----------



## soulfire (Jul 16, 2009)

why do words hurt people? 

i mean it's only sound that we use to communicate but still can make some one sad


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

Humans are meant to be loving and social creatures that have sensitive emotions so if somebody does or says something hateful or cruel to another person, the affected person will feel sad, isolated, and unloved because they were denied the love and friendship required to live.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it correct that seven and five _is_ thirteen or seven and five _are_ thirteen?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

Seven and five are thirteen since this would mean 7 and 5 are approximately 13.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Humans are meant to be loving and social creatures that have sensitive emotions so if somebody does or says something hateful or cruel to another person, the affected person will feel sad, isolated, and unloved because they were denied the love and friendship required to live.


Uh, I'd like to object to this. Humans just adapted to being like this. Also with things like war and murder, it's proof humans aren't meant to be loving and social.

By the way I don't drink and plan on being sober for the rest of my life. Coca Cola is good enough for me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some humans do not know right from wrong either and war can be used to defend a social group from another opposing group of humans.


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but right and wrong are ideas created by human beings. And war isn't always a means of defending social groups. There are radicals out there committing genocide for what they believe is right. And if there are so many people out there who have different beliefs in what's right and wrong, then right and wrong are just things humans made up.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Why is your religon narcissism?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why is your religon narcissism?



I'm currently not active in religion at this moment so narcissism isn't my religion.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 17, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Seven and five are thirteen since this would mean 7 and 5 are approximately 13.



Are you sure about that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT:  Never mind, I guess your answer works.. (I was expecting you to say '7 and 5 are 12.)'


----------



## soulfire (Jul 17, 2009)

if i look in the blue sky is see dots with more dots in them and they go down slowly

how come ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

It could just be you brain playing tricks on you or you are staring at sun for a little too long.  I just went outside and looked at the sky and didn't see any dots.


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Why couldn't I summon the flying sphagetti monster from the sewers to devour an entire country of people using the special EM waves distorting universal connecting wormhole portal on the cubicle wall of my school toilet? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 17, 2009)

You can't summon anything from a school toilet, an open manhole, the Ganges River, or sewage treatment plant is better grounds for summoning a sewer beast.  The Ganges is the best way since sewage, dead bodies, and other waste is always thrown in the river which makes the place prime summoning grounds.


----------



## soulfire (Jul 20, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> It could just be you brain playing tricks on you or you are staring at sun for a little too long.  I just went outside and looked at the sky and didn't see any dots.



could it be something that is on the layer of my eye ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 20, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's also a good possibility, if it can be removed safely do so, or just get it checked out by an eye doctor.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 20, 2009)

Why can you apply logic to everything?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 20, 2009)

I pay a little bit more or a lot more attention to the details than an average person, then you realize logic can apply to anything except for a few things humans cannot explain such as God and some concepts of religion.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 23, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> soulfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, it is actually a symptom/result of degrading vision. It doesn't mean you will go blind. I have it too. (and if you shift your eyes up, so do the lines!? It's creepy/cool right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

It'll be more common when you get older.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Is incest really the theory of relativity?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 23, 2009)

That's not even remotely correct.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

Why did you try out incest when there were so many other fetishes out there? Or were you just starting on your fetish streak, so which which is your next one? (probably cute lolis judging from your avatar)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why did you try out incest when there were so many other fetishes out there? Or were you just starting on your fetish streak, so which which is your next one? (probably cute lolis judging from your avatar)



Wait, who are you talking to?


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So.... to you, a hand is a cute loli?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 23, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you were talking to him, but got confused cos it was me who brought up incest and not him. lol  Plus my avatar ain't a hand anymore, or at least it shouldn't be.


----------



## Domination (Jul 23, 2009)

I was just being an emo noob bastard who doesn't read, which I always wanted to try to be.


----------



## soulfire (Jul 24, 2009)

-does alien exist 
- 
- why are there cows


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 24, 2009)

-Aliens do exist but most are either humanoid (85%) or are shape-shifters that can change into humans (5%), the rest are non-humanoid, non shape-shifters.  The humanoid and shape-shifting variety are walking on the Earth today and your friend, girlfriend, or neighbor could be one.  If they are living among us most likely they are harmless, it's the ones that refuse or hate to live among us that are dangerous.

-For milk, beef, renewable natural gas (methane), religious reasons, and for comic relief when twisters suck them up.


----------



## soulfire (Jul 24, 2009)

are you a alien too???


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 24, 2009)

No, I'm not


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you really Hop 2089m in a single bound?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope, I'm not even an athlete, I don't like playing most sports, however I love gambling on sports because it's a rare treat to do so.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 27, 2009)

Why is your avy a girl???
Is becuz it confuzes ppl??


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the best time creating avys of cute anime chicks and Aria is one of my favorite anime characters of all time.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 27, 2009)

Why is KiVan not a staff any more???


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Simple the noobs got on his nerves, it's happens on most forums and is one of the main reasons why staff quit.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 27, 2009)

What do you mean by the noobs got on his nerves??


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mods get sick and tired of closing pointless, repetitive, or spam threads; also, the trolling, flaming, and bashing that occurs with them, being a mod can be like a small time gig and can cause some stress.


----------



## Domination (Jul 27, 2009)

Why are you describing me so perfectly?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

It's highly likely I met someone with similar characteristics and personality in the past.


----------



## mucus (Jul 27, 2009)

do you play Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor, and if so what are your thoughts about Midori?
if you haven't played have you watched the Midori anime, and if so what are your thoughts on that hand girl?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes I do and Midori reminds me of a typical Mahou Shoujo girl personality wise but more cheerful and slightly obnoxious at times.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 27, 2009)

Where is KiVan now?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Out and about having a life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 28, 2009)

I farted and a little bit of poop came out, what should I do?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 28, 2009)

That can happen sometimes just change your underwear and return to what you're doing.


----------



## mucus (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a follow up question to TrolleyDave,
What happens if i don't have any unders to change into?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 28, 2009)

You can knit or sew some undies or wear some gym shorts.

Also, I was talking about Midori from SMT in response to your PM.


----------



## mucus (Jul 28, 2009)

Question:
What would happen if we DID cross the beams?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 28, 2009)

Gun turrets would appear and you will get shot to death.


----------



## Domination (Jul 28, 2009)

What is the best kind of girl: 1)me, 2)me, 3)me. Note that I am not a girl.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 28, 2009)

(4.) The cute kind

I see you're looking for attention from the choice of answers hehe.


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2009)

Why is my school so stupid?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

Because primary school sucks, little to no room for flexibility in classes, instructors, etc.; just wait until college, it's much better flexibility wise and you have good parties with alcohol served.


----------



## Domination (Jul 29, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Because primary school sucks, little to no room for flexibility in classes, instructors, etc.; just wait until college, it's much better flexibility wise and you have good parties with alcohol served.



Erm...... I may have a less matured and less reasonable train of thought that is different from the students of my age, but.... I am 15 and in Secondary School (Or high school). I'm sad now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I now understand its me that is stupid and not my school. I may just have one too many opinions biased toward the direction our board of director's administrative goes in. And because I am less mature.

Why do I look like I am from Primary School?


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

Where was the '89 ATF Gun Sales book?


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 29, 2009)

is mucus a mucus? and how do you find the difference between a mucus and a mucus?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

~Domination

It's just genetics and heredity which is perfectly normal.

~mucus

Most likely lost in a large dusty file cabinet in the ATF archives, trust me most government records sit there for years in an archive rotting and usually are lost or misplaced by employees who work in the archives.

~Darkrey

No, there's a human mucus and the one that lurks in your sewer.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 29, 2009)

Why am I even here?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

You are bored and curious.


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

Who's the chick in your avatar? she cute.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

Aria from Sister Princess a dating sim that has an anime adaptation.


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

Dating sim? What is a dating sim? where can i get his particular dating sim? and does she have a hotter sister?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

You can date any of the characters in a game usually female but there are Dating Simulations for girls with male characters, there's some sort of relationship points system, in which every action you make and everything you say will make him/her happy, sad, angry, etc. and this can increase, decrease, or leave the points unchanged.  The more relationship points you have, the happier he/she gets, and the better the ending with that character which could contain anything (cute pics, hot pics, secret things of a naughty nature, even minigames).  This is for a normal dating sim.

Sister Princess and Sister Princess 2 are for the PSX

Sister Princess: Repure is for the GBA

Aria has 3 hot sisters (Chikage, Haruka, Sakuya)


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

When did you become so cool?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

Who knows I'm just used to having status come to me and if it doesn't come to me immediately, I work hard, or wait for a miracle so it does come to me on a platter.


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

Where is this platter?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

Anywhere someone can grant a wish, give a gift, donate, or grant a miracle, even granting curses (Anyone can have it even God or Satan).


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

I just cursed you.
What kind of curse did I place?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

You gave me slight sinusitis, it always happens when cursed and it goes away the next day or earlier.


----------



## mucus (Jul 29, 2009)

Damn....how'd you sense it so easily?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 29, 2009)

I had a little sinus congestion and nothing to trigger it.


----------



## Domination (Jul 30, 2009)

What is it that makes human's psychology believe in their religion when there are multiple others out there? Couldn't they see that some of them can be true if they all claim to be true?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 30, 2009)

It's behavioral traits passed on from parents and guardians (if no parents are present) to the children that you should believe in a certain religion and all else is sacrilege.

Yes and No, All humans have the capability and some are wise enough to realize that some religions are true, but a lot of humans are ignorant since they think a certain religion is the only natural and true religion (Ethnocentrism) or just uneducated which can be helped.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 31, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> It's behavioral traits passed on from parents and guardians (if no parents are present) to the children that you should believe in a certain religion and all else is sacrilege.
> 
> Yes and No, All humans have the capability and some are wise enough to realize that some religions are true, but a lot of humans are ignorant since they think a certain religion is the only natural and true religion (Ethnocentrism) or just uneducated which can be helped.



I have to admit that my Religion was passed down from my parents (Christian Baptist) but I am old enough to make my own decisions and I have decided on much thought and debate That Christianity is the religion of Jesus - *the only man I will love eternally* - I am going to quote from the bible (I know people are going to hate me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sad but true) 1 Corinthians 13:2 NIV Translation "If I have a faith that can move mountains, but have not love, *I am nothing*" I know in my heart that the day I die I am going to my true home, if I am wrong so be it atleast I lived my life sharing with people about it, and trying to do good deeds, sefless deeds for a fact, living an unperfect life as perfectly as *humanly* possible. Christianity is right up there with Judaism they are the only *true* religions, and everyone has a choice to have eternal life, or to live then die to be sent to await a place of eternal pain. One only has one life, but in my heart I know I have a second chance not on earth, but in a spiritual place where my eternal soul will thrive unthirsty for material needs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now to my question





If you were stranded on a desert Island with a dear friend with no food, and you know rescue is atleast two weeks away would you sacrifice yourself to give your friend food, or would you kill your friend to survive long enough for rescue to arrive


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 31, 2009)

Neither, because I know what you can eat in the desert.  Plus since it's an island, there's an ocean and you can fish even if it's with my bare hands.  As for desert fare, cacti for food and water, lizards, and desert insects for protien.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 1, 2009)

well you got me there xD I however would not know what to eat due to inexperience (seriously I can barely get something edible out of my pantry xD)

next one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you crash landed into a canadian wilderness far from any form of civilization, your plane far up in a tree canopy and your only tool is a hunting knife. What would your plan for survival be?


----------



## Domination (Aug 1, 2009)

What do you think about American politics? Obama? Clinton? War on terrorism? Etc?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 1, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> What do you think about American politics? Obama? Clinton? War on terrorism? Etc?




they make me sad (note: my answer does not reflect hop's)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it true that you're a hippy of the smelly variety?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 1, 2009)

~Sterl500

Carve a makeshift cup of wood for water, find a river or stream for fish and water, find fallen branches for shelter and for a fire not to mention two sticks to make a fire.  Also, I would catch some small animals and butcher them with the knife for food.

~Domination

Obama is a good president but not the best and has issues with timing his speeches, bills, and agendas properly.  However, there will be good healthcare reform and a recovering economy soon thanks to him.  Clinton was a good president and highly intelligent, but wasted it at the end with the interns.  American politics now just isn`t as good quality wise as it was in the 90`s but at least they are making strides on important issues that were largely ignored in the 90`s such as the environment.  As for the war, it`s unjustified and the US must retreat because too many soldiers have died for little gain that goes for both Iraq and Afghanistan.

～Trolleydave

No, I`m not a smelly hippy.


----------



## Defiance (Aug 1, 2009)

What is the delta 18/17 oxygen isotope value for a Martian meteorite?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it true that Jesus being the son of God is just a lie that got out of hand?  See someone once told me that what actually happened was Joseph got Mary pregnant out of wedlock, and back then it was a serious thing  So to save being stoned to death Joseph took a cue from the old Greek myths with Zeus getting women pregnant and said that Mary was still a virgin and God must've done it.  Then the people they told went and told other people, and they told other people etc.  Then it just got all out of hand.  What do you think oh wise sage?


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 2, 2009)

Why am I so psyched about scribblenauts?


----------



## Domination (Aug 2, 2009)

Why is Zakk Wylde such an awesome guitar player but his Black Label Society sales don't speak much?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 3, 2009)

~Trolleydave

Yes, it has pretty much got out of hand and I agree with your theory about the whole concept being borrowed from Greek Mythology and even in the bible, there are a few small signs that this was borrowed from Greek Mythology.

~Worlok375

There either must be something in the game that you are expecting, you anticipated Scribblenauts to be a great or epic game, or a combination of both.

~Domination

Lack of hype and not enough advertising.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a purple helmet, what should I do with it?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I have a purple helmet, what should I do with it?



Either wear it or let a dog or cat crap and piss in it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 3, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already am wearing it, it's attached to my penis.  Wouldn't letting a dog or cat use it for their toilet needs cause some kind of infection, and possibly make me a star of a Jerry Springer episode?


----------



## Domination (Aug 4, 2009)

Can I marry You?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 4, 2009)

Awww but I can't I'm looking for someone specific.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 4, 2009)

If I fart in a jar and sell it on eBay as "Welsh air" do you think I would make any money?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 4, 2009)

I doubt it since a person may report it as a scam or illegal merchandise.


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

What is nothing, when it has to be a thing, but if it is a thing, it is something? The word is contradictary.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

A personification of anything that doesn't exist.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 5, 2009)

How do you like this thread being stickied?


----------



## Domination (Aug 5, 2009)

Who are what is Greg Woggerman. Wikipedia page is deleted


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello Hop

Im END, first time reader, first time asker.  So my question is?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nosferadrian said:
			
		

> How do you like this thread being stickied?



It's perfect

~Domination

Characters from a show that I have heard of but never seen.

~ENDscape

Why can't I think of a question?  

My answer would be you just don't have the proper question to ask me at this time and you should take your time because you will have other chances to ask me questions.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay I'll take that chance now.  So my real q? is where do you find the time to answer useless questions like this one? I'm guessing you can control time, amirite?


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 5, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Who are what is Greg Woggerman. Wikipedia page is deleted


The search box is your friend, all will be revealed.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

I work from 5 AM-9 AM in the summer delivering bread to local restaurants so I have plenty of time after that to answer your questions while I attend mostly online classes in the Fall and Spring.


----------



## imbetterthanulol (Aug 5, 2009)

How old are you?

If you're cute and I'm hot are you saying you're greater than me?

Whats your major?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

22

No

Electronic Technology


----------



## imbetterthanulol (Aug 5, 2009)

What do you plan to do with your degree?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm either going to work on a wind farm, take classes to get FAA certification and work in Air Traffic Control, try to find work at a technology firm, or take the LSAT and just go to law school since I also some interest in law mainly international law.


----------



## imbetterthanulol (Aug 5, 2009)

Where you from?

(I was doing this to get 100 posts but I don't think these count and now I'm just kinda curious....)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

Arizona, however I don't live there anymore.

General offtopic chat is a good way to get 100 posts and even check out the blogs if you have useful information.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you think it's wrong for people to spam their way to 100 posts just so they can get access to the trading forum?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2009)

Only if the person is a scammer or bot.


----------



## imbetterthanulol (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you think its okay for me to do it since I have 4 AK2i's and only need 1? And my posts are pretty amazing =]


----------



## Domination (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you liek Hamsters? Why do I like Hamsters so much? Why is Mr. Dave posting such cute Hamster pics?

Summmary: Hamsters, why!?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2009)

~imbetterthanulol

You only need 2 max (1 main and 1 backup in case the 1st one bricks)

~Domination

Yes

They're so cute

He likes hamsters


----------



## imbetterthanulol (Aug 6, 2009)

When you think there will be a cycloDSi?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 6, 2009)

Most likely there will be a CycloDSi, just give them some time to work out all bugs, firmware 1.4, and maybe the DSi could be completely cracked, however I doubt that it will.


----------



## imbetterthanulol (Aug 6, 2009)

If people can hack the US government they can hack a DSi, don't you think?


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

i can haz ur p3n0r????? (it r srs quastion answ0r soooooooon!)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 10, 2009)

No and stop speaking in 100% leetspeak unless you are trying to be funny which you are not.


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Isn't the Hamsta in my avatar a splitting image of Steven Tyler?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes it is


----------



## Domination (Aug 10, 2009)

Can you give me pictures of splitting Hamstas images of Joe perry, Tom Hamiltom, Joey Kramer and Brad Whitford so that I coudl make a Hamstas Aerosmith Avatar? Pl0x?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry, I can't do that it's completely offtopic, of course you can post a request in general offtopic chat.


----------



## ZER∅ (Aug 11, 2009)

Why are you such a pedophile?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a smurf and a hug=/=smurfaphillia


----------



## ZER∅ (Aug 11, 2009)

Why did you get owned by forum word filters?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

Misfortune I guess, it's not the only time a word filter gets the best of me.


----------



## ZER∅ (Aug 11, 2009)

will you acknowledge that these are your words?



			
				Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, but still the words got misinterpreted and gave you all the wrong idea.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 11, 2009)

.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

Turn A although the design is meh it has the Moonlight Butterfly which destroys any technology including Mobile Suits not to mention a powerful torso beam cannon, also it cannot be destroyed by nuclear weapons due to it's barrier.


----------



## Domination (Aug 11, 2009)

Who's your BIFF?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't currently have a BIFF at this moment.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 11, 2009)

Who will win, the Vongola Famiglia or the Millefiore Famiglia?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 11, 2009)

Vongola Famigila hands down


----------



## Domination (Aug 12, 2009)

Are you an avid KHR fan too?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 12, 2009)

Not really a fan but I do enjoy the anime since there isn't enough organized crime anime and manga out there.


----------



## mucus (Aug 12, 2009)

I said to the taxi driver "I thought we had a deal"
where is that from?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 12, 2009)

Jim Lauderdale


----------



## Domination (Aug 13, 2009)

How many % of the answers here are from your own wisdom, and how many is from google?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 13, 2009)

99% own wisdom 1% from Google (the last answer was from google)


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ideon would win


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you ever shocked a monkey?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope, I tend to not interact with wild animals at a zoo, remember people, it's the captive animals that are most likely to kill when agitated.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you have feelings for someone from the same gender?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

No, I don't but I do approve of same sex relationships.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you believe in anarchy?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

No, because the world would pretty much end without even the most basic of order.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Why did they have to ruin the comic 2000AD from the mid-90s onwards?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Won't you support the Brian117 4 Mod movement?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

And also, I sent Alysson Hannigan some clippings of my pubes, why didn't she send any back like I asked?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

~Trolleydave

Fanboys suggestions

She thought it was distasteful sending pubic hair and threw it away.

~Domination

I will


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Who had better style, Mods or Rockers?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Rockers


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

What's your opinion on the new show Defying Gravity? (Insomnia has kicked in tonight so I'm gonna pester you with questions heh, but I know you don't mind!)


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think I'm a douchebag?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think Domination is a douchebag?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

~Trolleydave

I haven't watched it yet.

~Domination

No


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

no

As for your insomnia have some warm milk.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

My main question is,

Do you think I'll ever become moderator?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's possible


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think Imma fucking noob?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

no, you're not


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Will I ever be liked in life?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes you will, just be patient


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Am I a bloody retard?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Yes you will, just be patient



I'm going to hold you against that.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

not at all


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Why do I fail at shopping faces using paint.net?


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Why do I fail at shopping faces using paint.net?



I don't want to hear that....

Question:

Why is Domination screwing up my photos?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

He's bored


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Why is Domination screwing up my photos?



I'm not even releasing the failed pictures. I don't want to spoil your public image 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why does Buckethead fans think he is god? I'm sick of reading their comements on youtube. Jimi Hendrix >>>>>.....>>>>> Bukcetshit


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Fanboys will do anything even think a person, group, or subject is godily or the best thing since the invention of the wheel even though it's not.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2009)

Who's going to be your successor in this question-answering thread?
Are you considering having an underling to consult about certain questions?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Who's going to be your successor in this question-answering thread?
> Are you considering having an underling to consult about certain questions?



Not sure and maybe.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

What makes me such a fail individual?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

You aren't contributing too much to the gaming discussions, find a game to review, post current news, etc.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't want to do much on gaming anymore.

What do you think of Zakk Wylde's guitar palying?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Why do so many people on the temp know who I am when I contribute very little to the gaming discussions?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

~Domination

Pretty good

~Trolleydave

You stand out worse than an idol when you aren't active in the gaming discussions


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you enjoying answering our questions very much?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do you enjoying answering our questions very much?



I need to pass time until Love Plus and Idolmaster: Dearly Stars is released.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 15, 2009)

Are you really secure about who you are?

Are you easily swayed by peer pressure?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Depends on situation

No


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Bruce Lee, Jet Li or Donnie Yen?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's all about Bruce Lee, all action, no talk.


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you like us chinese?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Baseketball, genius comedy or childish nonsense?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Brawling, Wushu or Taekwondo?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

all of the above


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

What are your views on the Loch Ness Monster?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Nessie did exist but most likely it`s dead and it`s a matter of time until bones are found.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Why did you ignore my question, have you got me on a pay no mind list?



Spoiler


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think SIngaporeans speak lousy english.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think Domination spelt that badly on purpose considering his English is usually better than most kids from England?


----------



## Domination (Aug 15, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Do you think Domination spelt that badly on purpose considering his English is usually better than most kids from England?



huh? what did I spell wrong? I normally have typos like "thsi", 'liek" and "taht" because my left's fingers are faster than my right's

edit: Oh, "englsih"


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

~Trolleydave

I didn't ignore it because the answer of "All of the above" was for your question as well as Domination's.

Yes

~Domination

No


----------



## Anteo (Aug 15, 2009)

Whats better: Getting a Nintendo 64 on the Christmas that it comes out, or killing Hitler twice?
*Tough one I know >_


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Killing Hitler twice because if Hitler lives the world dies.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Killing Hitler twice because if Hitler lives the world dies.



true... and since its a new page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What came first: The Chicken or The Egg?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 15, 2009)

Anteo said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is impossible to answer without a bit of basic religion, the chicken came first, however God created the chicken so God came before the chicken.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have no clue about that joke, ask a different question please.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm back, did you miss me and my inane questions?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

I missed you but not the questions.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh I see, so you don't want me to post more then?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Just post some good questions instead of the random out of the bag ones.


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

What is more important? Natural Talent or Being Hardworking ?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Are people inherintly good and inherintly evil, or is it something that we are taught in our early years that we base our morals in later life on?  Can someone who is not taught the meaning of good and evil make up their own minds about whether a sitiuation/particular behaviour is good or bad based solely on their emotional state that the feel at the time?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

~Domination

Being Hardworking because natural talent is rare.

~Trolleydave

People can be born inherently good however this is extraordinarily rare and it's also rare to have someone born who are inherently evil, most people learn good and evil from morals taught by the older members of society early in life.  It is possible, but not likely in most people unless they fall into the inherently good or evil category.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

They say that people who are abused go on to be abusers themselves because it's impossible to break the cycle, is this true or is it just an excuse for alot of them to make someone feel as bad as they did/do?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

*How do we know what is evil and what is justice?* we may say Hitler is evil but what he did may be just power thirsty human nature, we can say Liu Bei is good because he is not like Cao Cao, but letting Cao Cao regain peace may have been good and the people may suffer less.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

~Trolleydave

It's true and it's possible to breaking the cycle but the odds are that it's virtually improbable.

~Domination

It's the morals learned earlier in life that dictate what's justice and what's evil, however in some cases there is only a greater evil or a lesser evil, so we side with the lesser evil for at least a minimal amount of justice based on these morals.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Why is there so much corruption in the world? Why can't these corrupted people restrain themselves and not abuse their powers though they obviously can, what is it that twists their final choice?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Because they think that they are above law and order and power can be addictive and easily abused by all but the strongest of souls.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Why do so many people confuse fascism and dictatorships with communism?  Is it because of all the American anti-communist propoganda that began in the 30's?  And do you think a properly educated populace could actually achieve true communism?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

What values of Confucianism actually makes it so great? Fillial peity? Loyalty? Gentlemanship? Humanity?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

~Trolleydave

It's from 50's paranoia of communism.  True communism will never be achieved, too much corruption in the world.

~Domination

All of those


----------



## Anteo (Aug 16, 2009)

For my birthday coming up in this October: Should I invest my money to repair my desktop PC which will go into my room, or should I invest in more hardware for my wii, like wiimotion plus, rechargable battery pack, etc...?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Repair the PC, you can get the Wii accessories.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Why do I feel so lethargic?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

You're overdoing yourself, get some rest


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

Joe Dante has said that they are remaking the original Gremlins film (without him at the helm) and are replacing all the puppets with computer effects.  I don't think this will work half as well as using puppets.  Has the art of special effects (models, puppets and animatronics) been lost?  And are you of the opinion that computer effects can never truely (sp?) replace the art of visual effects when it comes to feeling like the effect actually exists?  Take Yoda in the original Star Wars trilogy for example.  In my opinion the original puppet version of Yoda, while limited in what he could do, was far more believable than the CGI version used in the new trilogy.  What's your opinion?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you recommend me some good rock bands? I'm bored.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Joe Dante has said that they are remaking the original Gremlins film (without him at the helm) and are replacing all the puppets with computer effects.  I don't think this will work half as well as using puppets.  Has the art of special effects (models, puppets and animatronics) been lost?  And are you of the opinion that computer effects can never truely (sp?) replace the art of visual effects when it comes to feeling like the effect actually exists?  Take Yoda in the original Star Wars trilogy for example.  In my opinion the original puppet version of Yoda, while limited in what he could do, was far more believable than the CGI version used in the new trilogy.  What's your opinion?



Not lost but just becoming more uncommon, CGI works sometimes and is terrible sometimes same with models, puppets, and animatronics with the exception of CGI being easier with editing in case of errors, there isn't much room for error with the older methods of visual effects.  Although, I like the flashier CGI better, there still isn't anything that truly replaces the older methods especially for a realistic experience.

For Domination: I have a different idea for you, you can search around and post some good news and exclusive videos on Idolmaster: Dearly Stars.  You have to do some gaming related research, news, reviews, or something.  I'm busy with Love Plus and a second round of demo gameplay and info is scheduled for tomorrow in Japan due to a demo showcase and I'll post up the vids and info once they're available on the official site and youtube.


----------



## Cablephish (Aug 16, 2009)

Shouldn't you make a Hop thread with all of your favourite games in it? Or rather the latest info on your favourite games?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> For Domination: I have a different idea for you, you can search around and post some good news and exclusive videos on Idolmaster: Dearly Stars.  You have to do some gaming related research, news, reviews, or something.  I'm busy with Love Plus and a second round of demo gameplay and info is scheduled for tomorrow in Japan due to a demo showcase and I'll post up the vids and info once they're available on the official site and youtube.



Why'd you want me to do that? The only Idolmaster videos I posted was the first one(or two) in the "what games r you waiting for" I have no interest in it.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Good idea but no, it will effect the server bandwidth due to the sheer amount of games I've played.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

What happened to socially aware rap like Public Enemy and Queen Latifah?


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

What are your views on Hard Rock like Aerosmith and ZZ Top


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

They all either stopped rapping or went into acting because non-derogatory rap doesn`t sell anymore.

Rock music doesn`t really die but it usually is good.


----------



## Domination (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you think unorthodox(ok maybe more like... "hardcore") sex positions are alright? 

Me and my dirty mind


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

If the woman's doing this then yes, men no.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 16, 2009)

Ever heard of My Chemical Romance?
I bought a CD of them this week, I just can't stop listening to them somehow.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, and it's quite addictive so try to listen in moderation.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

In a theoretical perfect world what would be the theoretical imperfection?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

The world itself


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 16, 2009)

What would happen if an unstoppable force hit an immovable object?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

No Earth since the force would be near infinite, you're pretty much doing the physical variant of dividing by zero.


----------



## vergilite (Aug 16, 2009)

1.what anime do you watch and what would you rate "the melancholy of haruhi suzumiya" 1-10 scale
2. why won't this work in my python interpreter
weight = input("what is your weight")
height = input("what is your height")
print "Hello, fatty!"
print "your this fat!"
fatness = weight*height
print fatness

its meant to ask for the users weight and height and then calculate how fat they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (off course the calculation doesn't give you a indication of now fat you are but im just messing around and will improve this)
OH and this is the first time iv ever used python and only started learning 1 hour ago


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 16, 2009)

Kanamemo, Yugioh 5Ds, One Piece, Haruhi S2

8/10 for Haruhi (The second season isn't as good as the first but enjoyable which is what really matters)

Maybe you need an update.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

With the current trend in American politics leading towards a semi-fascist government how long do you think it will be before it truly becomes a closed society led by a dictator under the guise of "protecting freedom"?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

There was already a dictator his name was George W. Bush but he wasn't a socialist or Fascist, he was a dumb one though, however we will never have a true fascist or socialist dictator in America.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

Have you seen the film The End Of America?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

No I haven't


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

I highly recommend you watch it.  That's not a question I know so here's a question to keep it on track.

Why exactly is it that so many people around the world have so much faith that Obama will make such groundbreaking changes to the American government/society and the rest of the world when he has no actual background that proves this so?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

Everybody wants change because Bush screwed up the world for pretty much his own gain, he also was a dictator who pretty much wanted anyone who wanted to destroy the west to be killed no diplomacy.  The people want change from anyone with a brain even somebody like Obama who doesn't have the experience record.


----------



## Domination (Aug 17, 2009)

How flawed is the world? Or rather, how blind and flawed is the human race itself?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

The human race is more blind and close minded than flawed.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

The human race has an immense ability for compassion, understanding and enlightenment.  Why exactly do you think it is that we are not taught to use it?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The human race has an immense ability for compassion, understanding and enlightenment.  Why exactly do you think it is that we are not taught to use it?



It's the leaders and the elite that don't let people teach true compassion, understanding, and enlightenment because those concepts threaten their control over the people.  If there was true compassion, understanding, and enlightenment, there would be no war, no poverty, no large materialistic wealth, and unfortunately no progress.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 17, 2009)

Why would it stop progress?  Surely it would increase progress on many things as people would be able to do things they were passionate about, people who have a drive and ability for certain things would be given the chance to do those things rather than pushed to the side if they lacked the funds or certain social background.  Progress would happen at a more rapid rate, just in a different way and for things that actually need it rather than things that help consumerism and the amassment of wealth and power.


----------



## mucus (Aug 17, 2009)

I second the question, how would compassion hinder progress?
I would think that if great minds we working in harmony they would be able to come up with great progressive strides.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Why would it stop progress?  Surely it would increase progress on many things as people would be able to do things they were passionate about, people who have a drive and ability for certain things would be given the chance to do those things rather than pushed to the side if they lacked the funds or certain social background.  Progress would happen at a more rapid rate, just in a different way and for things that actually need it rather than things that help consumerism and the amassment of wealth and power.



A lot of progress stems from war since you cut war (we have compassion instead of hatred and bias towards others), progress will speed up in the basic areas but slow down in most other areas.  Maybe I said it too bluntly.


----------



## mucus (Aug 17, 2009)

why this?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

Because Obama says so, doesn't mean everything he wants the world to do will be right though.


----------



## Anteo (Aug 17, 2009)

Should I mess with a junior chick's heart for a bet, or should I pass on that and ask a chick my age out?
(I know I can do it like one after another, but its the chick my age's younger sister)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ask the chick out and don't waste your chance on a bet.


----------



## Domination (Aug 18, 2009)

Why create maths?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2009)

[PLACEHOLDER]​


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 18, 2009)

To explain the theoretical world and to keep some people from succeeding in life, however some can find or recieve a miracle and beat the odds of course I'm one of those people.


----------



## GenesisX (Aug 18, 2009)

My Question 
What is 1 divided by 0?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 18, 2009)

You can't divide by zero the answer will be an infinite no of 0's, I advise you to stop that before you end the universe.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

What are the chances our glorious campaign will emerge victorious? In % pls.


----------



## ShadowSol (Aug 19, 2009)

will/did  u vote yes for brian117 for mod?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

~Domination (fixed)

73%

~Jonkswa

Already voted yes


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> ~Brian117
> 
> 73%



Brian didn't ask any questions


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

fixed lolz


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Why did you answer imaginary Brian?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mistake caused by looking at your avy.


----------



## Domination (Aug 19, 2009)

Have you ever sexually harassed any human?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 19, 2009)

No, but a friend wanted me to put my hands under a cute girl's skirt in High School, I didn't but she did and the girl didn't notice at all.


----------



## mucus (Aug 20, 2009)

When did you get stickied?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 20, 2009)

The 5th of August.


----------



## mucus (Aug 20, 2009)

Follow ups:
What were you stickied with?
and
When did your topic get stickied?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 20, 2009)

Magic and this month was this topic time to be stickied.


----------



## Domination (Aug 20, 2009)

I think that life is totally and utterly meaningless. What do you think?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 20, 2009)

It's only meaningless if you don't live life like you want it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 21, 2009)

Are you epic?


----------



## Domination (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you like Joe Fucking Perry much much more than Slash?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm epic


Joe Perry is better than Slash but not overwelmingly better.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 22, 2009)

How and when didja become epic? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Most random question you have been asked till now?


----------



## Domination (Aug 22, 2009)

Which is(are) the best Aerosmith member(s) you like? 

Toxic Twins ftw!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 23, 2009)

~Gundam Eclipse

It magically happened over time.

Not sure because random questions are common in this topic.

~Domination

I don`t have favorites when it comes to band members in any genre in music.  If the band is good all members involved in the band are good.


----------



## Domination (Aug 23, 2009)

Which is the best American Hard Rock Band out of Aerosmith, KISS, Mötley Crüe, Bon Jovi, Van Halen, Guns N' Roses, etc. etc. in your opinion?


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 23, 2009)

What do you think about my version of the nature thing? (about the things animals and humans need shelter, water, and food) WE DON'T NEED ANY OF THAT. (plot twist XD) After all you only NEED those things if you WANT to survive and thus we don't need any of those things we WANT them.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 23, 2009)

EOF or Shoutbox?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 24, 2009)

~Domination

Guns N' Roses

~Worlok

Who doesn't want to survive, unless you want to kill yourself or you are an advanced being that doesn't require the basic necessities to survive in the first place.

~Gundam Eclipse

EOF, there's at least something of informational value even if it's random or ridiculous.


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> ~Domination
> 
> Guns N' Roses
> 
> ...



That wasn't what I was talking about........I said that you don't NEED them because it's generated from a WANT see what I'm saying? Oh and by the way......what kind of toothpaste do you use?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 24, 2009)

Crest


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 24, 2009)

In what way does war promote advancement and the progress of our species for anything other than how to destroy one another?


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oops I forgot the question were for hop lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A newgrounds link? I don't know what you're talking about. (plus it's edge of the forum and that vid DIDN'T contain pronz.)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 24, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> In what way does war promote advancement and the progress of our species for anything other than how to destroy one another?



People invent or improve technologies in various areas that are used on or used by soldiers in the battlefield or in a command center in a nearby base.  After the war some of the technology is adapted for civilians.  The internet is a product of the late Cold War created for the military adapted for civilian use afterwards however it wasn't really used much for the cold war back then but still it had limited Cold War use.

~worlok

Kind of a bad idea posting a Newgrounds link as a lot of the stuff there contains pronz.


----------



## Domination (Aug 25, 2009)

Why do you like Guns N' Roses?

Personally, I don't think they are even as good as the earlier Aerosmith.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Who wears short shorts?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2009)

~Domination

Guns N' Roses is what introduced to me to good rock music.

~Trolleydave

Teenage girls


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Did you just use the words "Guns N Roses" and good rock music in the sentence?  Have you been sniffing glue?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, and no I don't sniff glue (I drink wine usually everyday since I don't have to go to an actual classroom anymore but no drugs)


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

Have you ever listened to Led Zeppelin?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 26, 2009)

But if there was a unified peace then perhaps the Arpanet project would have been started many years before because people would have been looking for a more efficient means of communication.  Can you not see that war and the need for our governments and corporations to keep secrets hinders humankinds progress to the extent where we're probably 100 years behind what we could be?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> But if there was a unified peace then perhaps the Arpanet project would have been started many years before because people would have been looking for a more efficient means of communication.  Can you not see that war and the need for our governments and corporations to keep secrets hinders humankinds progress to the extent where we're probably 100 years behind what we could be?



Arpanet would have started earlier, but would it develop to be as great as the internet today most likely not because converted military technologies were used in the project.  Also, secrecy is important as not every person on Earth will use it properly and some people would find malicious uses for new and especially experimental technology and the technology could be reverse engineered or stolen by rival corporations or another government.  Also, if there was torture and gruesome death of test subjects involved in making a technology, would you want to know that such stuff is happening to further progress.  If this was known right off the bat to the public, most likely people would reject the technology thus stalling progress.  Remember, there are some things the public need not know, It'll lead to suffering.


----------



## Domination (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate the world. Why?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 26, 2009)

The government is the root of the cause of hatred towards the world.


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

But I love Singapore. Why?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 27, 2009)

The diverse variety of good food, the country is very clean, and it's a much safer place to live.


----------



## Domination (Aug 27, 2009)

I love Led Zeppelin. Why?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 27, 2009)

The band rocks enough said.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 28, 2009)

Why must Emotions sometimes get in the way of better logic, and why does logic sometimes get in the way of better emotions?


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

What do you think Jimmy Page's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 symbol mean?


----------



## ca_michelbach (Aug 28, 2009)

I love Japan and intend to live there, why?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2009)

~Ster500

It's human nature that we can get too emotional at a topic or a person and it will cause you to make some illogical choices out of the goodness of your heart.  You sometimes sacrifice your emotions to achieve good logic because it could require doing horrible things to people and animals to achieve success, prove a point, or save the planet.

~Domination

It's a sun symbol representing a January Birthday (Jimmy Page was born on January 9th).

~ca_michelbach

The usual reasons anime, manga, video games, food, women, etc.  Most people don't see the big picture though especially the cost of living which is one of the most expensive places on Earth.


----------



## Domination (Aug 28, 2009)

I see that game makers and musicians and novelists all use their creativity and also some extra skills to make their work. Which do you think deserves the most praise?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 28, 2009)

Musicians because without music there would be no inspiration for other forms of art, literature, and media.


----------



## UnseenHero (Aug 29, 2009)

Does heaven exist?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes heaven exists but I never seen what it looks like but I'll give you one thing, only few will get to heaven and most will not go to Hell, only the very vile and wicked will go to hell, the majority will walk the Earth as apparitions which has similarities in the structure of Hades in Greek Mythology.  The middle option is no good, in order to achieve a proper afterlife you have to do enough good or evil while living otherwise you'll haunt the living and you'll be a target of ghost hunters and mediums.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

I am very interesed on the stuff of Satan and God(in christianity) where can I learn more? Don;t say google, I'm afraid I might enter a cult site.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

Library (don't ever use the internet to find clues on religion)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

What is your theory on the events of and leading up to 9/11?


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

I borrowed a bible from my christian(or was it catholic) aunty, its called "The Jerusalem Bible", there are a few chapters(is that how its said?) the first is of course Genesis, second is 1 and 2 Chronicles, then theres Matthew, and Mark, and 1 and 2 Corinthians, 1 to 2 John.... which do you think would spark my interest most? Will there be any coverage of God and Satan at all?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

~Trolleydave

9/11 was caused by a lack of government intervention and vigilance, they knew terrorists were enrolling in flight schools and didn't stop them.  Even then the terrorists could have been stopped by the FBI on that day before they even boarded the planes if they were thinking straight.

~Domination

Genesis and both the first and second books of John.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you think we will ever have a governmental system that allows us true freedom?


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you think that Satanism is pure innocent faith like the chrisrians' belief in God?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 29, 2009)

What do you think of those quantum computers, and do you understand some quantum physics?


----------



## Shakraka (Aug 29, 2009)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you believe that there are different breeds of humans in the same way that there's different breeds of dogs, cats, fish etc.?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

~Trolleydave

Nope

No, we humans can be traced back to the same place Africa.

~Domination

Yes it is, it's just the general populace think that worshiping satan is sick and twisted because of sadistic cults unrelated to the church of satan killing people and committing other acts for no reason in the name of Satan which is against the religion entirely.  The commandment on killing is that you cannot kill unless you're attacked (self defense) or you are killing an animal for food.

~Sterl500

They're powerful computers, but I'm not very good at Quantum Physics, I do know a few people who are though.

~Shakraka

No Guntank II for me but there are some new never before seen MSV mobile suits that were only exclusive to members of Bandai and Sunrise Gundam sites.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you think cults are alright since they are just a littloe off the original belief? There can be different sects, why can't the cults be consider sects too?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Do you believe that there are different breeds of humans in the same way that there's different breeds of dogs, cats, fish etc.?



Reposting cos you missed it before!


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Do you think cults are alright since they are just a littloe off the original belief? There can be different sects, why can't the cults be consider sects too?



Most cults here are completely bad at least in the West and use almost torture-esque techniques, baiting, and brainwashing to gain worshipers.  Too dangerous with the methods of gaining worshippers plus too many of them are secret societies that don't want to be known.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 29, 2009)

What is the answer to life the universe and everything?

Do you think my avy causes seizures?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

1

It may cause seizures in people who already have epilepsy but it's not as bad as the Porygon Episode of Pokemon.


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't you think humans have big egos? Thinking the they are right because they are the majority. In the whole world, nobody can judge what is good or bad, because tthey themselves can be considered bad by many people too.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes most humans have Egos not necessarily big egos however most politicians, and the financial and intellectual elite have big egos.  I see a lot of ego in the intellectual elite especially professors when you disagree with a particular subject matter, they think that their answer or theory is always right while yours is wrong.  Politicians can a least hide it but most don't which leads to problems.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 29, 2009)

If every other species of animal is seperated by breeds then why not humans?  Would this not explain why we haven't found "the missing link", there is no leap from monkey to man - we simply are another more advanced breed of simean?


----------



## Domination (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't you think that religion is actually a very complex and unrealistic thing? Religion I feel, are like stories, very interesting to read up and study on, but believing in them with all your heart seems unrealistic seeing as there are so many religions throughout the world, and some may/most/all be fake and yours may be one of them


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 29, 2009)

Religion does seem complex and unrealistic because a lot of the events that happened cannot really be proved.  Also, no one even myself has ever seen what God even looks like.  Religion tend to have structure as stories to teach concepts that humans can never understand especially when it comes to humanity's creation, life, and the eventual end and also to scare people into doing the right things in life.


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 29, 2009)

Will you post in my thread?!?!?!?!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=171276


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

I just did.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you believe in creationist theories?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Not fully but I believe in a mix of creationism and Intelligent Design, even though I'm not religious.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

If life needs to be created then who created the creator?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> If life needs to be created then who created the creator?



The Big Bang

This proves a specific study of Science is inaccurate alone but put together with the others, it starts making sense.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

If everything came from the big bang where did everything from the big bang come from?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

The Void


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Nothing can come from a void though, by definition void means empty.  Could it not be possible that everything was just always here?  Could it not be that due to the egocentric nature of man believing that he is the ultimate creation that he needs to believe that everything must have a start and an end simply because he does?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

That's highly unlikely since everything has a beginning and an end including this Planet, however this planet doesn't have a set end and can be destroyed at any time by anything (war, biblical drought, extreme environmental damage, etc.)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Why does everything have to have a beginning and an end, why can it not just be?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Everything has to come from a living being or a process (such as a chemical or cosmic reaction).


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

Why?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nothing is really set in the Universe.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

What does "death" mean to you? Will you go to Heaven? Hell? Or will you just enter eternal unconsciousness and just be a stoned cold body forever? Or shall there be a soul and you achieve reincarnation? Or will you become a vampire or a zombie and get revived? What does "death" seem like to you?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2009)

My written story rate thread here is not getting enough attention, is it because I posted it in EOF and no one really want to read there, and shoul I get a mod to move it to the off topic board?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Death means that you shed your earthly body and are sent to the proper place of the afterlife depending on what you did on Earth, Heaven is for people who have either done good all their life or contributed to society in a major way, Hell is for the wicked and sinful, the majority of people won't go either way walking the Earth as ghosts haunting the living.  I have no clue on where I'm going yet.  You are seemingly walking a near endless path in a state similar to astral projection but your body is dead.

~Sterl500

It should be moved to the Blog or General Off Topic Chat.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

What do you think a "perfect world" Should be like?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

A world where is no war but progress, no poverty, no unemployment, free health care, no violent crime, and everyone entitled to the right of life, death, and happiness regardless of circumstances.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Why do I like to ask you questions so much?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

As I said last time you are bored, maybe you should watch some videos on youtube or something.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Why is life is boring and meaningless and hollow? Why do we live life?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

There's a thread running in the General Off-Topic section about the US.  One of the subjects of discussion is socialised health care.  What's your opinion on socialised health care?  Shouldn't it be the right of every citizen in a country claiming to be free?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Because people just seem to not find their calling in life.  We live life to find our place in life.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> There's a thread running in the General Off-Topic section about the US.  One of the subjects of discussion is socialised health care.  What's your opinion on socialised health care?  Shouldn't it be the right of every citizen in a country claiming to be free?



^^^ This!  And also

What's your opinion of The Patriot Act?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, everyone should have access to Health Care.

It's a pile of smoldering epic fail, it hasn't caught a single terrorist but has caused inconvenience to innocent people.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

Mudkips or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mudkips


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Aug 30, 2009)

What sort of game is Idolmaster? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why the heck do i keep on using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

What do you think of useless leaders?


----------



## ddp127 (Aug 30, 2009)

why do i hate the dutch language?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 30, 2009)

Why am I posting here?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> What sort of game is Idolmaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a virtual raising, music and rhythm game with cute J-pop Idols, there are some dating sim elements in it too.  You're a producer trying to manage an idol to get her up to the top of the J-pop circuit.

A few things you will experience in the game

-First Meet (You find the Idol you want to manage and get to know him/her)
-Talking, events and Q&A (loads of text and depending on how you answer these questions you gain higher levels as a producer and affection points towards the Idol you are managing)
-Mini Games (some are quite fun and will including touching, doing them wrong will give you a bad score or worse and if you get a bad score with some Idols you can get punished, ie Ami and Mami spanking you or Makoto beating the living crap out of you)
-Voice rehearsal (getting a bad score here may affect his/her debut)
-Dance rehearsal (same results as voice rehearsal)
-Dress Up (You can customize their performing outfits of course there's fanservice involved)
-Debuts (TV and Concerts, this is where you see the Idols in action this increases your Idol's rank depending on the number of fans he/she has and ranks go from A to F)


Boredom

~Domination

A waste of space.

~ddp

Maybe you are having a hard time speaking the language, just try harder

~Kingdomblade

You're bored


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you agree with me that there are many undiscovered world leader material talents out there, and that a lot of the world leaders now are corrupt or mostly incompetent?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

There are enough undiscovered leaders to fill the seats of every political power in the world 3 times and most of the politician we have are either power hungry, money hungry, or just don't care.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 30, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Yes, everyone should have access to Health Care.
> 
> It's a pile of smoldering epic fail, it hasn't caught a single terrorist but has caused inconvenience to innocent people.



I invite you to read that US thread see what ya' think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 link in sig.

Do you know why the people in Congress, and The Senate say they Didn't read the Universal plan bill? Ps. its over 1000 pages long.


----------



## Domination (Aug 30, 2009)

Is TIME magazine a good read? Why or why not?


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 30, 2009)

How does Vehlo looks w/o the goatee?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're stalling for time for either the Health Care Bill to be passed as an all Democratic bill with no Republican support or that it just doesn't get passed from lack of congressional and Senatorial support.

~Domination

It's a good read except for politics because it's a conservative magazine, the magazine sometimes have good bios on important people if you want to know them better though.

~vvoltz

An Average man


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2009)

Why is our president a horrible woman?

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Gloria_Macapagal_Arroyo






Here's the real one:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloria_Macapagal-Arroyo


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

She's like a dominatrix and pretty much trains everyone to obey her will, and extremely power hungry even both Bush's can't ever top her.  She'll put anyone in their place even foreign reporters with fatal results.  The outfit suits her domish and power hungry nature.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 31, 2009)

Do I have any chances with a bisexual girl?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, if she doesn't have a boyfriend already, a good idea is to find one who likes threesomes but with 2 females and 1 male of course the male involved being you.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

How old are you roughly?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

19


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 31, 2009)

How old are you precisely?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

22


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 31, 2009)

Why do I feel fps games take the least skill to play? (or at least certain ones anyway.)


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

Broken weapons such as Halo's sniper rifle and easy to use controls that even a 2 year old can learn.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

What do you think about the Lee Family's influence over Singapore? Is there really any democratism?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you think it's time for a global social revolution?


----------



## ddp127 (Aug 31, 2009)

do the different colors goldbären (goldbears, i dont know what they are called in english) have different flavors?


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 31, 2009)

~Domination

There has been no true democracy in modern times.

~Trolleydave

Not right now but it would be better if there wasn't two wars that two of the Superpowers (US and UK) are fighting.

~ddp

Yes they would taste different.


----------



## Domination (Aug 31, 2009)

Compare man to a dog. What do you think are their pros and cons?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 1, 2009)

Man

Pros

-Highly intelligent overall
-Better dexterity
-Most have road sense (some idiots don't)
-Don't get parvo and other canine only diseases
-Can operate any device
-Have the ability to make tools

Cons

-Very low sense of smell compared to a dog.
-More prone to hypothermia (no fur)
-Require jackets and clothes to keep warm
-Can't go around naked legally
-Bipedal (far less balance)

Dog

Pros

-Extremely sensitive and excellent sense of smell
-Better mobility (can run faster than most humans)
-Quadrupedal (better balance)
-Feet are padded for more traction
-Fur (for warmth)
-Affectionate

Cons

-Prone to more diseases even some from other animals
-Puppies can get Parvo easily if they live in trash
-Fur while keeping the dog warm is a baking pan in 100 degree weather
-Heartworms can kill a dog while in the case of humans the worms die if the enter an unfortunate human.
-They get fleas
-prone to major stomach problems especially if they are fed tablescraps.
-No road sense unless they are a service dog and are prone to being flattened by cars.
-Can be naked legally because they are animals but considered as family members if one is kept as a pet.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there any english Idolmaster game?
Am i missing any which may be on the DS?


----------



## Domination (Sep 1, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Can be naked legally because they are animals but considered as family members if one is kept as a pet.



This is a con? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why am i so immature and childish?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 1, 2009)

Your upbringing has something to do with that.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 2, 2009)

Was my question ignored?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

I didn't see it yet anyway Idolmaster will not be released in the US due to the whole concept of the game which revolves around J-Pop is still a niche market in the US.  There is one more factor text, and a lot of it that has to be translated, The 1st Idolmaster has over 1200 events including DLC mostly text based, SP has around 1000 with DLC same way.  There is Idolmaster: Dearly Stars for the DS which is one of the great September releases, however this game switches roles from the producer like in The Idolmaster, The Idolmaster: Live for You, and SP to the idols themselves and instead of the producer planning the Idols' every move you participate in and schedule events as the Idol you choose.  This has no chance of a US release as well.  I suggest you play SP if you own a PSP and the DS version.


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 2, 2009)

In a scale tom 1 to 10 where 1 is bad and 10 is good how many fingers do you see?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 2, 2009)

9


----------



## Sterling (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you good with literature? If you are, will you read the stories in my sig and comment on them (there is also a bit of poetry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)? you see I have already had 30 veiws on part one, and 15 veiws on part 2 and there is no comments on them. Its a thought that if someone important to the scene (like you) who posts there to provide critisism, others will catch a hint


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2009)

Why am I bored?

Edit: Why is love plus a bad game?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

~Sterl500

The stories are pretty good especially the end of The Unreal Fantasy where the princess practically impales your hand into the wall with your own knife and beats you.  The poem is ok but not the best.

alldsl

You need something to do

You must not be into the Dating Sim genre which is ok, everyone has their tastes.  Also, if that isn't the case then the more mature nature of the game may not be for you, it's mainly for men in the 20-35 range.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2009)

Why are you obsessed with love plus?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not obsessed, however it just seems that way.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 3, 2009)

Waaaiiit, I hope I didn't type that wrong *Checks*

Edit: Nope looks fine to me


----------



## GamerOnHere (Sep 3, 2009)

On page 2, I saw the old "division by 0" thing, so I took pen and papper, and found 2 close answers.
Please tell me if these are correct or crazy.
Answers:
1. Take to number, on of which must be zero (I'll use 5 and 0).
Divide 0 by 10 (I'll refer to this number as 'x', and when I underline, I mean to say that there is a line above the number).
Your answer is -1.0x
2. You can't divide by 0


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

1 is not correct and 2 is the correct answer you cannot divide by zero.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 3, 2009)

What do you think of my country?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

Crowded, quite noisy, but has good eats, shopping, and a beautiful shoreline best viewed at night.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 3, 2009)

Am i a cool Temper?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 3, 2009)

You're cool


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 4, 2009)

DO you watch anime?
If so, Toradora, or Zero no Tsukaima?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes

Toradora


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

*If you feel its too long. You can ignore this string of questions*



Spoiler: rage against my bitch of a sister




I think that all humans are bastards who are clueless mindfucks and are self centred and overconfident and think they know everything and also have bad personalities. Including me, yes, I observe and judge all humans including me. Not only do they think there is a definitive right or wrong. They think they are the right. They also look at other's flaws but never realised they are as bad. 

My sister is all of that plus she likes to shoot her mouth off about all she thinks is bad. I know that i have bad personality but she is more like "a ghost calling a human dead" because she never seems to say that she is bad herself. She has done all the bad I have before too. And will most probably repeat it again.

She thinks she is right. She never tries to think from the point that she herself is "wrong" and a clueless mindfuck too. Really, she says my aunty should bring me to the church to solve my personality, but I have already expressed I do not believe in a single religion.

And she says she told my mom all my "cons" already. She is a hypocritical human who tells tales behind backs. Worse than most of the humans who walk the Earth. Yeah, I am one of them too by posting this here. But I have to let it out soemwhere. I'm not gonna start a blog. I respect her a little and the EOF will probably draw less attention.



The qns:
Is she a bitch? Why is she like that? Why is she so ignorant? Can't she see that all humans have bad personalities and if she carries her foul mouth to work in the future she will die, because I don't see her with talents beyond many others?

Why am I such a fucker too? Are you pissed off by my questions?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 4, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> *If you feel its too long. You can ignore this string of questions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow man o.0

Must be teenage angst?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, it's all part of being a teenager, and wait until she's 18 then if she's the same there's nothing you can do.

Teenage phase, no


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

She is close to 18. And will probably get a job attachment for her school next year. She may be "right" in every thing, but her mouth will actually get her into trouble.

Lets say soemthing mroe optimsitic instead...

Do you think Obama's leadership is good? Will it be able to get the U.S. and the world out of recession? Do you think from his results now, he is liekly to get re-elected?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2009)

Average, yes in a year or two, possible but not likely


----------



## alidsl (Sep 4, 2009)

Is Gorden Brown a good prime minister?

(personally I don't)


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Can humanity ever be beautiful? Or have you seen it before?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2009)

~alidsl

Not really, he's below average at best

~Domination

Nope, too many new and unsolved problems


----------



## Domination (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you think the new Japanese administration will have a huge impact? Will the Japanese Yen rise or drop or remain the same?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2009)

No, most likely the Yen will remain the same


----------



## Domination (Sep 5, 2009)

When was the first ever Imagine game published/dumped? And how did the tempers react to it?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 7, 2009)

Who made imagine? Why is the release thread of the first Imagine game here: http://gbatemp.net/?showtopic=60508 really old?


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Why aren't you answering me, hop?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 7, 2009)

Why aren't you answering me either Hop?


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Why is KB trying to be stupid, hop?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Sep 7, 2009)

Does Domination hate me?


----------



## GenesisX (Sep 7, 2009)

Edit Finished that >.>
New Question: whats 2+2+2+2/455^2752-9120931/0?


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 7, 2009)

Hop, do you stop checking this thread? Or are you too busy playing Love Plus?

Personally, I think he stopped answering this thread when he realized that only one or two people constantly post on this thread, so he figured he would ditch it.
He's finally come to his senses I commend him for that.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 7, 2009)

Will you ever come back Hop? (personally answer Dom and KB's question at the top of the page)


----------



## Domination (Sep 7, 2009)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> Personally, I think he stopped answering this thread when he realized that only one or two people constantly post on this thread, so he figured he would ditch it.
> He's finally come to his senses I commend him for that.



He hasn't even been online since 5th September... So he can't answer, duh.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 8, 2009)

HOP HAS GONE MISSING NOES!!!


----------



## Cablephish (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think he's just playing Love Plus and Idolmaster.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 8, 2009)

I was gone playing Love Plus and Armored Core 3 Portable over the weekend and Idolmaster comes out next week.

~Kingdomblade

Ubisoft

~Domination

October 2007

He is just joking around

~GenesisX

I see what you did there (you can't divide by zero no exceptions)


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 8, 2009)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 8, 2009)

Why haven't you joined the GBAtemp Facebook group?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 9, 2009)

~Shakraka

Play Asia will work fine

~Trolleydave

I don't want to, maybe if there were more fangirls 18+, cute, and non-obese joining I might come in.


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

Why is that facebook thing so popular?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 9, 2009)

It's full of university students and their high school age sisters.


----------



## Domination (Sep 9, 2009)

What do you think Singapore's very own PAP is like? Would it be more of Democrats, Republicans, or a perfect blend of the two?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 9, 2009)

A combination of Democrats and Republicans with a more organized structure.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 9, 2009)

What is this 4chan thing of which people speak?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 9, 2009)

Internet wasteland in which all chan-style websites are except 2ch which has good information on anime and Japanese games.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you think I look friendly with a skinhead style?


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you think we can survive the pokemanz effect?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 10, 2009)

what ees your most favoritest food of all time ever?

do you like kitties? I like kitties


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2009)

~Trolleydave

Nope

~Domination

We will survive barely.

~flameiguana

Strawberry cake

I do like kitties


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 10, 2009)

What's your general opinion of skinheads?


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

Whats your opinion of my spikey and messy hairstyle?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> What's your general opinion of skinheads?



Fearsome looking but usually that's part of the point of why skinheads are skinheads.

~Domination

It's cool, nothing wrong with being punk and there's definitely good punk music out in the world.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 10, 2009)

What is your general opinion?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2009)

My General opinion is quite neutral as I don't always lean to one side.


----------



## Domination (Sep 10, 2009)

How'd you know what my hairstyle even looks like? Its not spikey and messy like punk type.

Do you like Sababth with Ozzy or Dio more?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 10, 2009)

What is your private opinion?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2009)

~Domination

Sabboth with Ozzy

~Linkiboy

Same way except that there may be a slight difference of opinions in a very few topics mainly the more controversial and messy ones.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 10, 2009)

Have you played any/all of the Persona games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If so, which one has the best soundtrack according to you?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes and Persona 3 has the best soundtrack


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 11, 2009)

Are we about to see the Fall of Gbatemp within the next week?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2009)

No fall is expected however the server will flood and errors will occur.


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

What are your views now that The Pokemanz Effect has kicked into action?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's going to get pokecrazy in here with people asking and begging for translations and patches, Pokemon help topic will be spammed, and other things welcome to the crazy train, destination: Only time will tell


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 11, 2009)

What is your Sergeant Major opinion?

(lolol see wut i did thar)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Linkiboy, Orc and p1ngpong had a baby, what was it's name and what the hell did they do with it?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2009)

IT'S TOP SECRET NOW DROP AND GIVE ME 20!!!!


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Do you think I cab use this as an avy in the future?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 11, 2009)

*drops dead*

*does not give 20*


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes you can


----------



## Domination (Sep 11, 2009)

Why do I feel pissed off at the forum today?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 12, 2009)

It suffered an error due to the Pokemon releases.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't Bowsers Inside Story and Scribblenauts factor into that as well?


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

How many more armageddons shall we face this month?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 12, 2009)

~Gundam Eclipse

Not really but don't rule it out just yet, time will tell if both games are also a factor in the crashes.

~Domination

Many crashes are yet to come not just because of Pokemon but also there's one more great September Japanese DS game coming out this Friday (obvious answer).  People might look for translations and may ask me questions on the game in extreme cases.


----------



## Domination (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you think the U release of KH this time will cause more damgae by the fucktard fans than last time? KH almost killed the temp for 2 or 3 days straight.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 12, 2009)

It will cause more damage because of the fanboys that didn't play the Japanese version.


----------



## Domination (Sep 14, 2009)

I got a big query here. 

Well, you know I'm interested in American poltics and etc. I just realised I really don't know that much. What is it that really decides if a person is republican or democrat? Amount of wealth? State? Family? Race? Religion? I remember TIME magazine calling Democrats "liberal" and Repubs "Conservative", what does it really mean in terms of classifying the two political sides? And do the Americans just blindly say they are "lifelong democrats/repubs" just because its that way with their parents and they just follow, do they even understand these two factions themselves? And what causes the small average citizens to change political beliefs? Like because they see Obama, they join Democrats? 

Yeah yeah, long and stupid question.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 14, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I got a big query here.
> 
> Well, you know I'm interested in American poltics and etc. I just realised I really don't know that much. What is it that really decides if a person is republican or democrat? Amount of wealth? State? Family? Race? Religion? I remember TIME magazine calling Democrats "liberal" and Repubs "Conservative", what does it really mean in terms of classifying the two political sides? And do the Americans just blindly say they are "lifelong democrats/repubs" just because its that way with their parents and they just follow, do they even understand these two factions themselves? And what causes the small average citizens to change political beliefs? Like because they see Obama, they join Democrats?
> 
> Yeah yeah, long and stupid question.



All of those factors play a role in political affiliation, It only a classification on how people feel about certain issues such as abortion, most of the time but most people have no clue about either faction, anything from the promise of change to an issue that affects them the most.


----------



## Domination (Sep 15, 2009)

Then I really see no point in having political affilation. Wouldn't the world be a million times better from its present slump state to have politically united countries and have the cream of the crop as leaders?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes it would be better it's just most of the world doesn't realize this yet.


----------



## Domination (Sep 17, 2009)

I think Guns N' Roses is pretty overrated. Couldn't even get into any song in "Appetite For Destruction" compared to Aerosmith's tunes. I think Velvet Revolver is better (But I still don't like it sounds too generic, even for rock)... Slash's guitar sounds cool.... But lots of guitar players can play as good or better than him. What do you think?


----------



## alidsl (Sep 19, 2009)

Why does Domination dislike Guns 'n' Roses? 
(I love them)
Why did overlord Nadrian steal my boxart?

Edit: Linky


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 21, 2009)

He thinks Guns n' Roses is more average than Aerosmith.

It must be good and he was out of ideas.


----------



## Domination (Sep 22, 2009)

Why did you answer his and not my questions?


----------



## The Teej (Sep 22, 2009)

Hop, why are yawns contagious?


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 22, 2009)

Domination

Repetitive questioning

The Teej

They feel so good


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 7, 2009)

How do I play multiplayer on Blue Dragon : Ikai no Kyoujuu 
Not on the Internet (Wifi) but locally, (Wireless)


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 7, 2009)

You need another DS nearby to play wireless which sucks dearly, stick with Wi-Fi unless you have a friend with the game.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 7, 2009)

has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 7, 2009)

No


----------



## Ducky (Oct 8, 2009)

you actually answerd that ? I expected a "stfu" or something.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> you actually answerd that ? I expected a "stfu" or something.



Ridiculous questions like this always pop up.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 8, 2009)

Ridiculous? Its not even a question.. its a meaningless combination of words.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Oct 9, 2009)

Guns or Revolvers?

[email protected] or Vocaloid?

Should i keep posting here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## g4m3r (Oct 11, 2009)

wats the answer to life








its no 42


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 12, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Guns or Revolvers?
> 
> [email protected] or Vocaloid?
> 
> ...



Guns

Idolmaster, it's full of cute females with personalities everyone wants but you can't find anymore in real life and Miku kinda freaks me out a bit and her dancing isn't so great.

The topic is open but a bit dead so it's your choice.

The answer to life is 1.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 13, 2009)

Gundams or Knightmare Frames?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 13, 2009)

Gundams since they are more realistic.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 13, 2009)

Which Nightwish singer do you prefer, Tarja or Annette? y por que?


----------



## luke_c (Oct 13, 2009)

Where are my green eggs and ham?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 13, 2009)

Annette

You all are entertained by the answers.

The green eggs and ham were thrown away in an underground storage facility in Nevada because they were actually laced with plutonium to make them green.  The radiation readings were at 300,000 rontens way too high for human consumption much less exposure.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Oct 14, 2009)

So Real < Fake?

Why i'm so bored?

If i ask much questions you'll get annoyed?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

No Real>Fake

You need a hobby or to get a date (if you don't have a girlfriend or wife), you need to go on one immediately if you do have a significant other.

Only if you ask repetitive questions.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Oct 14, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> No Real>Fake
> 
> Hah as expected
> 
> ...



Well .. let's keep the questions haha


Why some people don't use theyr brain to think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

Why people isn't polite and such anymore?

What you hate the most?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 14, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their judgement sucks and without good judgement you can't think things over before doing them.

People are overstressed due to higher educational and work standards, gender roles have also changed with women working and not staying at home and they tend to suffer the most stress but can cope with it better than men.

Dictators (they all turn out to be terrorists or worse)


----------



## boof222 (Oct 16, 2009)

why is chuck norris so awsome?


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 16, 2009)

His martial arts skills made him awesome.


----------



## UnseenHero (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok this is something to do with the forums
How can i put this countdown ------> http://www.videogamecountdown.com/Nintendo...-Warfare-Reflex
Into my Signature l
l
l
\ /


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 18, 2009)

Some of those banners can be saved so you can right click it and save it, if so save it as a GIF and upload it to any Image hoster that will do animated GIFs.  If not don't bother with it.


----------



## Absynthe (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a fight with my best friend because she could never find the time to hang out with me, since she was busy with school, homework, conservatory and a bunch of other stuff (or at least, that's what she said), then she insulted me and got hysterical and shit. But that's NOT true, because I know for sure she hangs out with other friends, as she even writes in her blog. We haven't talked in a week, and she doesn't really seem to care. What should I do? Why did she act like this in the first place? How can I patch this mess?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ask for the truth and she most likely was always like this.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 15, 2009)

Soul Eater, Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, or Code Geass?


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Nov 15, 2009)

1.how do i add a signature to my profile?
2.whats a good science fair project or idea?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 15, 2009)

My Controls----->Edit Signature

Rocket (if outside), Simple robotics


----------



## Davess (Nov 21, 2009)

Why won't I become a Moderator here?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been harrassing racists and hate-mongerers on Facebook.  Is that a good thing?


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 22, 2009)

Davess

Because the mods aren't stepping down anytime soon.

TrolleyDave

yes it is


----------



## Davess (Nov 24, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Davess
> 
> *Because the mods aren't stepping down anytime soon.*
> 
> ...




Waaaaaa!!!


----------



## prowler (Dec 3, 2009)

How was your birthday?




			
				davess said:
			
		

> Why won't I become a Moderator here?



Lol, you really want to become a mod...


----------



## Domination (Dec 3, 2009)

Why does my avatar and sig suck? I know it has something to do with the format I saved in.

And why does Davess wants to be mod so much?


----------



## Uzumakijl (Dec 11, 2009)

How been you doing?

Do you play fighting games online? (Like in GGPO)

What do you want for x-mas?


----------



## prowler (Dec 11, 2009)

Why arnt you answering our questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 12, 2009)

deanxxczx

It was ok I guess

I've been busy playing Phantasy Star Portable 2 and now I have a seriously powerful personal pan pizza for a fan, a lollipop for a hammer, and twin handguns that actually shoot bullets.  These are A ranked weapons and I do have a S ranked staf and an A ranked whip equipped as well.

Domination

Yes

boredom and desperation

Uzumakijl

Ok, I completed a final in 10 minutes with a score of 80% and I'm working on Phantasy Star Portable 2 until Gundam vs Gundam Next Plus is delivered on the 23rd due to shipping problems in Hong Kong (not enough flights).

I don't play many fighting games and hardly ever online, I prefer in person tournaments especially with SSBM and Brawl.

Queen's Blade: Spiral Chaos


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you like bacon? If so, with cheese? Do you like pizza? Have you seen me on GBAtemp apart from this thread?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like bacon but not with cheese

I do like pizza and i've seen you in the offtopic chat.


----------



## prowler (Dec 15, 2009)

Is the Pizza Hut weapon DLC?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 15, 2009)

No, they are just exclusive the Japanese version, I have both the A and B rank pan pizza fans and the A ranked large pizza shield.


----------



## prowler (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh thats good then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I just downloaded it, its good so far. Going to buy it when it comes out in the UK


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 16, 2009)

is it possible to get addicted to Mentos?

can you masticate your weenis?

how many times would you estimate you have used the GBAtemp search button?

Pirates or Ninjas?


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, it's sugar addiction

No and I really don't want to try.

Zero times

Pirates, it's universal, there are looters and bandits everywhere, and Ninjas are overrated.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 27, 2009)

How do i become a GBAtemp Ninja, seeing at there is only one?,{Densetsu3000}





 { Found my answer... }
What's http://www.gbatemp.net/pie  ?
Am i allowed to make a thread/celebrate International BoneMonkey Day, without me getting in trouble with gbatemp? I guess so...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you feel about that this thread is dying?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 20, 2010)

Why do so many people who have only been here a matter of months and never met him want to create threads about BoneMonkey Day and complain about his banning?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 20, 2010)

Because they are serious noobs who don't know anything about BoneMonkey or his significance.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not complaining im just asking why...
Not a question ^


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 21, 2010)

zuriel102 said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining im just asking why...
> Not a question ^



It's not just you that's done it.  You just asked about the day, I've also seen others who asked why he wasn't unbanned and asking if he could be.  Considering they weren't around when he was then why are they asking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sorry Hop, not a question for you or nothing! lol)


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Jan 21, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> zuriel102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok thanks a lot, i get it now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sorry for my nooby-ness


----------

